# W: Chaos Marauders H:PayPal or trade



## andyg (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi guys! I am looking for chaos marauders to increase my foot sloggers. I have a limeted amount of things to trade, but I am more than happy to try.

I have IG and a few other bits


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

Hey,

I have 20 equipped with flails inc. command group, there's about 8 of them fully painted and another few partially the rest is primed black but have not been stripped before I primed them. They don't look very good but if you have a good way of stripping the pain they might just be it for you.

PM me if you're interested!


----------

